# Angelboot selberbauen??



## Dominic (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand von Euch erfahrung im Selbstbau von einem Anglerboot?? Hab da neulich am Altrhein so'n Selbstbaukahn für ca. 5-6 Leute gesehen. Material war so'n Holz wie Brauereibänke und untenrum damit's dicht wird mit starker PU-Folie verkleidet und darauf nochmal eine Kunstaoffplatte zum Schutz der Folie.

Ein wenig kleiner würd mir da ja schon langen, so für 3-4 Pers. wäre genug.

Kann mir jemand Tips geben??

Danke!

Dominic


----------



## Dancer1230 (27. Dezember 2003)

*Angelboot selberbauen*

Hallo.So wie du das Boot beschrieben hast taugt es eher zum Lagerfeuer(natürlich ohne Folie) Ich würde nach einem gebrauchtem sehen.E Bay  Zeitschriften usw.Alles Gute Peter


----------



## muddyliz (28. Dezember 2003)

Sieh mal hier nach: http://www.zembra.de/s_and_g.pdf
Aber es ist weitaus günstiger, ein gebrauchtes Boot wieder flott zu machen, als ein neues selbst zu bauen.
Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn du mit Glasfaserspachtel arbeitest, schnitze dir die Spachtel aus Holz, die funzen wesentlich besser als Kunststoffspachtel.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## esox88 (28. Dezember 2003)

hallo
ich baute mit einem fischerkolegen vor jahren eine holzzille bei mir im garten.
ergebnis:
1. geignetes massivholz (5 bis 6 meter) war schwer zu besorgen und teuer;
2. relativ hoher herstellungsaufwand;
3. schwieriger transport vom garten zum wasser;
4. immer wieder probleme mit leckstellen, die nur mit polyester zu lösen waren;
5. nach 3 Jahren wurde das boot von vandalen zerstört.

ich würde mir kein holzboot wieder bauen.....

gruß
esox88


----------



## Esoxologe (15. Januar 2004)

Ich gebe dir den Tipp deines Lebens.BANANABOOT
Jaaa ,Gröhhhllll,hört sich voll lustig an,ich weiss.
Ist es aber nicht.
Es ist mit Abstand (ausser meiner Frau)das beste was mir im Leben passiert ist.Es ist ein Faltboot aus 4 mm Kunststoff und hat eine hervorstechende Eigenschaft die sich auf Neudeutsch UNKAPUTTBAR nennt.
Sieh zu das du dir ein gebrauchtes besorgst,denn ein neues kostet an die 14oo Euronen.
Mein Kumpel hat sich letztens eines bei ebay ersteigert für 555 Euronen und ist wie alle Bananabesitzer fasziniert davon.
Nachdem er sich Jahrelang bei mir als Vortrommler verdingt hat ,hat er sich nun praktisch selbstständig gemacht .
Vergiss schwere Holzboote an denen du dir `nen Ast hebst.
Die Banane wiegt ohne Zubehör 21 Kilo und mit dem Rest ca. 25Kg.
Das hebst und schleifst du überall umher,mein Wort drauf.
Etwas besseres gibt es nicht,das garantieren dir alle BB Besitzer.


----------



## derholzwurm (18. Januar 2004)

Wie sieht denn so ein BANANABOOT aus ?????;+
Hört sich ja voll lustig an.:q 
Ist es für eine oder mehrere Personen?
Foto wäre klasse.


----------



## Ronen (25. Januar 2004)

http://www.banana-boat.net/


----------



## coyut (27. Januar 2004)

Alls ehemaliger Bootbauer kann ich dir nur davon abraten einen Bausatz ohne Fachkentnis und richtiger Ausrüstung zusammen basteln zu wollen.

Frage lieber in den Werften deiner Umgebung nach ob sie nicht eine günstige Occasion haben die du evtl. sogar selbst in der Werft restaurieren kannst. So hättest du zumindest immer jemanden da der dir die nötigen Tips geben kann ohne dass du zu viel Lehrgeld zahlen musst.

Nichts ist Aergerlicher als ein Boot nach Wochen/Monaten zu entsorgen weil zu viel verpfuscht ist, und du am Schluss ganz leer da stehst.

Als Option zu deinem Plastikfolienboot kann ich nur sagen: 

Ein Müllcontainer schwimmt auch, kriegst du billig und ist viel vertrauenserweckender als sich in einer Tüte auf das Gewässer zu wagen ;o)


----------

